

Cofounder Google Doc-inspired app - in 24 hours  - bullrico

Inspired by the Cofounder Google Doc's appeal (and the obvious need for a collaborative app), we coded up http://findmycofounder.com/ (based on feature suggestions in the comment threads), and launched it 24 hours later.
======
avlok
looks great .. how can i create a new account?

~~~
bullrico
Just click the "Add my cofounder wish list" link in the home page. We're
uploading the contents of the Google doc at the moment. Let me know if you
encounter any errors.

